# Need Teflon sheets when...



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

When using stock transfers, are teflon sheets needed?


----------



## lynns (May 3, 2010)

hi 
i am a newbie ! but asked the same question ! and the reply was all the time as it keeps the plates clean !

good luck


Lindsay


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

They really are not 'needed' but many people use them for the purpose of keeping the heating element clean or for covering the base so the garment slides easier when positioning it.


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

proworlded said:


> They really are not 'needed' but many people use them for the purpose of keeping the heating element clean or for covering the base so the garment slides easier when positioning it.


So investing $36 for a teflon pad would be a better/equal substitute (?)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you mean a pad that has filler insert? If so, I am not a fan of those in that they can provide an uneven heating surface.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

We have top and bottom.. its saved our top plate cause the ink wipes right off.
Plus the bottom lets the shirts east on and off.

Teflon Wrap - 16" X 20": Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog (bottom)

Hotronix® Heat Press Accessories | Stahls' Hotronix (black upper platen)

Quick Order Page (over wrap around)


----------



## HippieGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks, Guys!!

So, Ed, if an an uneven press is a possibility, then the teflon sheets would be a wiser investment (due to thin property) as a protective barrier?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't hurt!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use a teflon sheet top and bottom for everything to keep things from moving around and to keep contamination from the shirt to the platens or from the platens to the shirts. If we are doing dyesub, glued stones or other processes that might have ink blowout we use parchment to keep the ink, glue, etc. off the teflon so we don't have to clean it.


----------

